# 2007 Zurich (min/max) vs. 2008 Zurich..



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Regarding the frame, what is the difference between the 2007 'min/max' Zurich and the 2008 Zurich frame??


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Where did you see the 2008's?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*On the website...*



kneejerk said:


> Where did you see the 2008's?


If you look under Archive, you can see 2005,6, and 7....the '08's are shown on the main website, unless I am mistaken.


----------



## jb636 (Nov 3, 2005)

Think the frames are the same, execpt for the color change.
Only other change may be from Ultegra (07) to Ultegra SL (08).

I have an '07 that I bought 3 months ago and am really happy with the bike and have NO regrets. (sold an '04 Zurich, steel / carbon).


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

how much does the zurich weigh stock?


----------

